# Andrea Sawatzki & Christian Berkel haben geheiratet



## Claudia (18 Dez. 2011)

*Andrea Sawatzki & Christian Berkel "Ja, sie haben geheiratet!"*

Seit mehr als zehn Jahren sind sie ein Paar. Ihre Liebe wurde mit zwei gemeinsamen Kindern gekrönt. Jetzt haben sie sich endlich getraut! Andrea Sawatzki und Christian Berkel haben in Berlin Zehlendorf geheiratet. 

Sie sind Deutschlands beliebtestes Schauspiel-Paar. Seit mehr als zehn Jahren gehen Andrea Sawatzki (48) und Christian Berkel (54) gemeinsam durchs Leben, haben zwei gemeinsame Kinder. Doch einen Trauschein brauchte das sympathische Paar nicht zum Liebesglück – bis jetzt!

Denn nun haben sich die beiden endlich getraut. Christian Berkel und Andrea Sawatzki haben sich die ewige Treue geschworen. Die Zeremonien fanden am Samstag im Standesamt Zehlendorf und einer Kirche in Schöneberg statt. Das verriet die PR-Agentin der beiden Schauspieler, Sohela Emami, der Nachrichtenagentur „dpa“.

Nach der Hochzeitszeremonie wurde mit der Familie und im engsten Freundeskreis im Schlosshotel Grunewald gefeiert, heißt es weiter.

Quelle: Bunte.de​


----------

